# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Моя тачка

## Asteriks

*Кого или что любят мужчины больше всего на свете? Кто-то скажет: девушку, жену, семью... Не верьте! Больше всего мужчины любят свои тачки! Вот пусть и расскажут здесь про своих красавиц!*

----------


## Sanych

У меня Fiat Palio. Был выбран за свой объём двигателя и кузов универсал. Для моих нужд самый идеальный вариант. Запчасти по вполне приемлимым ценам. Но конечно машину содержать дорого. Она должна зарабатывать и окупать себя. Чёт фотки и нету у меня толковой 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

а у меня нет машины. но если есть необходимость, я без проблем беру у родителей Rover 214 (1,4 инжектор, 104 л.с.) маленький огонёк.

----------


## Stych

Я то пока квартиру строю, не до машины. Но думаю жене корча какого купить баксов за 500-700 , что бы права не пылились, да и научилась заодно хорошо ездить. Если есть варианты пишите, посмотрим. А то что-то лень далеко ехать за такой машиной.))

----------


## Sanych

Я искал по двум сайтам: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Оба доступны по гостю. Присмотреться к ценам можно в полне.

----------


## HARON

Ну,моя старушка еще даст твоей фору Саныч!)) Покупалась по тем же критериям что и твоя! Эт мы в прошлом году на Тарханкуте в Крыму.

----------


## Akasey

а вот моя малышка

----------


## Пацаваца

У меня пока сейчас старенький форд,но мечтаю о Ламборджини Дьябло)

----------


## Serj_2k

ну, у меня немного иначе. машина бралась исключительно для удовольствия. ни о каких оправдываниях ею себя речи не идёт. в ней не устраивают только две вещи: мылый объём двигателя и отсутствие эл. кондея (просто кнопки выглядели бы лучше крутёлок). так же немного расстраивает тот факт, что в некоторых моментах в неё сложно инсталлировать достойную аудио аппаратуру, поэтому она лежит в коробках (((


BMW E-36 2.0

----------


## Akasey

Серж огонь, всю жизнь мечтал о бэхе, правда в следующем поколении кузовов

----------


## Serj_2k

спс)) ... ну так, и я о нём мечтаю )))))) и о следующем, а потом ещё ... )))

----------


## MOHAPX

ЭЭх мечта...

----------


## vova230

А я хочу СВОЮ, а не покупную. Вот такое извращение.

----------


## HARON

Предлогают вот такую,мот купить?

----------


## RixAlex

А это мой железный конь) Машину мне ещё рано так что езжу на этом)

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] А это одна из моих. Обожаю японцев, особенно Хонды.

----------


## Адмирал

А вот это моя красавица будет

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Адмирал, фотку не видно по гостю. Перезалей на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] И размер если хочеш во весь экран не больше чем 800*600

----------


## Akasey

> ...А это одна из моих...


 а у тебя их много?

----------


## Адмирал

*Sanych*, я у меня всё открывается нормально но счас попробую

----------


## MoRT

Audi A6 C5 1.9 TDi 2002г

----------


## kacherdarina

Хах))) Вот тема!)
А мой купил себе авто. Любил ево. Поездил неделю и авто сломалось, что-то с мотором)))) то теперь любит только меня!))))
А мотор пришлось менять https://motoallegro.net/cat/silniki-kompletne-50849/2 , потратил кучу денег (А мог бы мне цветы купить!)

----------


## Belov

У меня Audi A6
Могу порекомендовать компанию, где можно купить качественные лакокрасочные материалы и расходники - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

